# Relatives visa - rejection next step



## mrsdshovlin23 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi all,I'm due my decision back next week on my Relatives visa, I'm worried the SA embassy never took enough information of me so if I am rejected does any know what the next step in appealing would be here in the UK?

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsdshovlin23 said:


> Hi all,I'm due my decision back next week on my Relatives visa, I'm worried the SA embassy never took enough information of me so if I am rejected does any know what the next step in appealing would be here in the UK?
> 
> Thanks


What is the question? If you are rejected, then you can appeal if you feel you have grounds for it.


----------



## mrsdshovlin23 (Oct 29, 2014)

And how do you appeal, is it done at the Embassy?


----------

